# Grass seed



## malisha1 (Aug 9, 2017)

What's a good affordable weed free grass seed(sun and shade)? I looked at seed super store and got a sticker shock. I'm planning to start a war on Poa trivialis and I don't want to introduce more weed seeds when over seeding.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Sod quality seed isn't cheap but it's worth it

Seed Superstore, Preferred Seed, and Hogan's Seed are where most people purchase their seed from


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Do some cost comparisons with the companies listed above. I think you may find some differences. I believe that Hogan's offers a standard shade and sun blend. You want 'other crop' rated at 0.00% in the analysis. That is what you should find with Hogan's blend.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

How much do you need? SSS is very expensive for small amounts, larger amounts get more in line.

This is the best deal out there for PRG IMO,

https://hancockseed.com/champion-gq-perennial-ryegrass-seed-50-lb-bag-696.html

But not gonna do great in shade.

Preferred seed is located in Buffalo, NY... so that might be cheaper to ship to you. So is SSS, but shipping is "free" (aka bake into those higher prices).


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I grabbed a bag from Hogan. The label and receipt are below. Germination was fantastic and the grass looks awesome.

Mr. Hogan is also extremely helpful... place the order over the phone. He will advise you and tell you what may work best for your soil and climate, but will sell you whatever you decide on.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1904

This is my thread from a few months back where many members advised on where to get seed from.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with the SS5000 or SS1100 mix from Seed Superstore? I'm looking for a seed that works well in a yard full of sun (Mass) and was looking at both of these. It appears a KBG will be suitable based on sun and harsh winter conditions. Or if anyone has recommendations from another supplier like Preferred or Hogans. I do have irrigation in the yard. Thanks


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

I've been very happy with my custom 50/50 KBG blend of Award and Bewitched from SSS. It wasn't cheap at $120 for 10lbs, but for such a small amount of seed that I needed, it was the best deal I could find. KBG only seeds 2lbs per 1000 sq ft., so a little goes a long way. I have plenty left over.

Excellent germination and the elite KBG is performing as expected.


----------



## skippynj17 (Apr 26, 2018)

jimmy said:


> I've been very happy with my custom 50/50 KBG blend of Award and Bewitched from SSS. It wasn't cheap at $120 for 10lbs, but for such a small amount of seed that I needed, it was the best deal I could find. KBG only seeds 2lbs per 1000 sq ft., so a little goes a long way. I have plenty left over.
> 
> Excellent germination and the elite KBG is performing as expected.


Im using a Blend of Bewitched ,Award , Everglade from SSS and i love it


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jimmy Can you tell a difference in grow from award and bewitched? I was looking at that combo but I could not find anyone that has tried it. I order a 10lb of bewitched to go mono just because I wanted some uniform grow.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> @jimmy Can you tell a difference in grow from award and bewitched? I was looking at that combo but I could not find anyone that has tried it. I order a 10lb of bewitched to go mono just because I wanted some uniform grow.


I can't tell the difference. I picked them because they both had similar dark green color ratings in NTEP trials but complementary disease/fungal resistances.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Buddy said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the SS5000 or SS1100 mix from Seed Superstore? I'm looking for a seed that works well in a yard full of sun (Mass) and was looking at both of these. It appears a KBG will be suitable based on sun and harsh winter conditions. Or if anyone has recommendations from another supplier like Preferred or Hogans. I do have irrigation in the yard. Thanks


Buddy, I'd suggest giving your local Valley Green a call. Prices will be a lot lower than SSS. A member from southern Maine (I don't remember who) picked up a custom mix including Bewitched for around $4 per pound. It's where I would have bought my seed for this fall's renovation if I'd known they had Bewitched in their available KBG seeds. (I'm going with a Bewitched/Prosperity blend, but had been planning a Bewitched/Prosperity/Award blend although was having trouble sourcing Award at a reasonable price.)


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any experience with the SS5000 or SS1100 mix from Seed Superstore? I'm looking for a seed that works well in a yard full of sun (Mass) and was looking at both of these. It appears a KBG will be suitable based on sun and harsh winter conditions. Or if anyone has recommendations from another supplier like Preferred or Hogans. I do have irrigation in the yard. Thanks
> ...


I sent the local store an email the other day, guy asked for some information which I provided then basically said come into the store. I was trying to get some info and pricing on some seeds. Figured once he responded the customer service would of been a little better.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Never bought from SSS, but I hear he's excellent. Note his prices include shipping, and it says that on the product pages.

There are other good companies, too. A few more are United Seed (in the Midwest), Pawnee Buttes, Williams Lawn Seed, and Charles Hart Seed (in CT). I've purchased from all of these in the past, as well as Hogan, and others too.

There are also landscape suppliers like SiteOne or other landscape or irrigation companies, Tractor Supply, Home Deopt/Lowes, Hardware Stores, Agway/Southern States, Menards, etc.

New England Cauliflower Association...

Local Nurseries.

The list goes on.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Mr. Hogan is also extremely helpful... place the order over the phone. He will advise you and tell you what may work best for your soil and climate, but will sell you whatever you decide on.


He is, and so is his son-in-law, who tends to be all business but just as polite and knowledgeable. I think they're the only two guys who do sales there.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I grabbed a bag from Hogan. The label and receipt are below. Germination was fantastic and the grass looks awesome.
> 
> Mr. Hogan is also extremely helpful... place the order over the phone. He will advise you and tell you what may work best for your soil and climate, but will sell you whatever you decide on.


@Jconnelly6b 
I bought a 50lb bag from Hogan's. Charged me a slight bit more per pound. My blend had 5 different cultivars compared to your 3 - at an 85% germination rate. Not sure if that's a good thing or what? 85% seems lower than most I see of good seed.

Mine are:
LS1200
Cochise IV
Hotrod 
Hemi 
Rebounder (Pick W43)

Does the Hogan Blend just happen to be whatever he chooses that day? Not sure how it works with his stuff because everybody always has a different blend.

5 seems like a lot of Cultivars


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

OP - what type of grass type are you looking to grow: fescue, rye or KBG?

These dudes are not local to you, but they will ship seed out. They had the best price on specific sod quality KBG variety I was looking for, and I felt like I literally called every seed company in the US. Worth a shot calling them to see what they have in stock.

http://www.cdford.com/lawn---garden.html


----------



## FerrisStL (Jun 2, 2018)

Try your local SiteOne Landscape Supply. They choose blends specific to the area in which the seed is being sold and most stores stock Blue Tag Certified Blends. Prices are very competitive. My local branch has a certified 4 way blend with germination at or over 90%. They now have online ordering as well


----------



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

I picked up a KBG blend from my local sod farm for $5/lb. I've had excellent germination (and fast... 6 days)and no weeds.

Solar Eclipse - 25%
Everest - 25%
Rush - 25%
Everglade - 25%


----------



## glennsan (Sep 29, 2018)

We live on a few acres outside Sacramento, with hot dry summers.

But one type of grass was green all summer, and doesn't grow very tall. It chokes out other plants, looks great.

Can any one help identify this grass (photo)? (I went to several local suppliers but they didn't know.)

If I find out, I'll share it here in case anyone is interested.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hard to tell from that image. In the bottom it looks like bermuda. It should choke other grasses and thrive in the sun, but it will soon turn brown until april.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

In case anyone is wondering,
National Seed in IL only maintains a license to sell to businesses, and not individuals. Oliger Seed does not sell to individuals, either. Nor does Summit.


----------

